# My Story of Improvement | Taking a short break



## Nmile7300 (Jun 13, 2020)

So I decided I'd better start one of these since I am trying to improve a lot. I will update weekly and change the title to show what I'm working on. Currently I am trying to improve on big cubes. Here are my summer goals.

3x3: Become fully adjusted to CN, sub 9 ao1000
4x4: Be around 37 global
5x5: Get global average down to 1:07ish
6x6: Sub 2 single and sub 2:05 average of 5, 2:10 global
7x7: Global average in the 3:30s
Pyra: Get back into the event that I'm supposedly good at lol
Mega: Sub 1:10 global
Square-1: Sub 15 maybe (I don't practice a lot)
Skewb: Touch my skewb at least once this summer 
One Handed: Sub 18 global


By the way you unfortunately can't race me on the Pyra or Skewb goals 

I also am going to be trying to get better at FMC. I am going to learn each skill one at a time (Blockbuilding, NISS, Pseudo blocks, insertions, etc), do practice FMC attempts, and gradually progress in knowledge. I don't know what I will be averaging so my goal is just to get into it.

I'm excited to see how much I can improve!




Spoiler: Week 1






Spoiler: FMC



Current PB: 38
Current Average: 39-40
This week I started implementing NISS into my FMC attempts.





Spoiler: Big Cubes



5x5- Current PB: 55, Current Average: 1:10
6x6- Current PB: 2:05, Current Average: 2:20
7x7- Current PB: 3:25, Current Average: 3:45





Spoiler: Megaminx



Current PB: I don't know
Current Average: 1:20








Spoiler: Week 2






Spoiler: FMC



Current PB: 38
Current Average: 39-40
This week I took a break from doing FMC attempts.





Spoiler: Big Cubes



5x5- Current PB: 55, Current Average: 1:10
6x6- Current PB: 2:00, Current Average: 2:19
7x7- Current PB: 3:25, Current Average: 3:45
This week I worked on my L4E for 6x6 and 7x7.





Spoiler: Megaminx



Current PB: I don't know
Current Average: 1:17
This week I worked on efficiency and dropped my average!








Spoiler: Week 3






Spoiler: FMC



Current PB: 38
Current Average: 39-40
This week I worked on EO.





Spoiler: Big Cubes



5x5- Current PB: 55, Current Average: 1:09
6x6- Current PB: 2:00, Current Average: 2:18
7x7- Current PB: 3:25, Current Average: 3:45
This week I drilled big cubes not working on anything specific





Spoiler: Megaminx



Current PB: 1:04
Current Average: 1:17
This week I practiced a lot and dropped my average!





Spoiler: Other stuff



This week I also worked on OH PLL. Most of my PLLs are sub 3.5 OH now.








Spoiler: Week 4






Spoiler: FMC



Current PB: 35
Current Average: Sub 40
This week I learned pseudo blocks. I also got a new PB!





Spoiler: Big Cubes



5x5- Current PB: 55, Current Average: 1:08
6x6- Current PB: 2:00, Current Average: 2:18
7x7- Current PB: 3:24, Current Average: 3:40
This week I worked on 7x7 centers and dropped my centers average from 2 minutes to about 1:50. I also got a PB single in an online comp!





Spoiler: Megaminx



Current PB: 1:04
Current Average: Sub 1:15
This week I practiced a lot and dropped my average again!





Spoiler: Other stuff



This week I actually practiced a bit of 3x3 and 4x4 as well as OH.








Spoiler: Week 5






Spoiler: FMC



Current PB: 30
Current Average: 35-40
This week I started doing skeletons and insertions, and got a PB of 30 moves!





Spoiler: Big Cubes



5x5- Current PB: 55, Current Average: 1:07
6x6- Current PB: 2:00, Current Average: 2:15
7x7- Current PB: 3:24, Current Average: 3:40
This week I focused on 6x6 and dropped my average in that event! Not much improvement on 5 and 7.





Spoiler: Megaminx



Current PB: 1:04
Current Average: 1:13-1:14
This week didn't practice much





Spoiler: 4x4



Current PB: 30.61
Current Average: Low 37
This week I started practicing 4x4 and dropped my average!








Spoiler: Week 6



This week I didn't focus on anything, but a lot happened none the less. I got a good Megaminx which lowered my times to around 1:10. I lowered my 4x4 times and am averaging low 36 now. I got my first sub 2 6x6 single! I also got a clock and I am averaging sub 20 after around 80 solves.





Spoiler: Week 7






Spoiler: 3x3 OH



This week I worked on OH, and my average dropped from 18.5 to 17!





Spoiler: Megaminx



This week I also worked on Megaminx and dropped my average from 1:10 to 1:08!





Spoiler: Unofficial Nemesis Count



The website refused to load so I will update later.








Spoiler: Week 8






Spoiler: 3x3 OH



This week I worked on OH, and my average dropped from 17 to around 16.5!





Spoiler: Megaminx



This week I also worked on Megaminx and dropped my average from 1:08 to 1:03!





Spoiler: Unofficial Nemesis Count



My Nemeses: 30
People I Nemesize: 102,833








Spoiler: Week 9






Spoiler: 3x3 OH



This week I continued to grind OH, and I am sub 16.5 consistently





Spoiler: Megaminx



This week I worked on developing a more fluid solve style and now I average 1:02.





Spoiler: Unofficial Nemesis Count



My Nemeses: 30
People I Nemesize: 103,045








Spoiler: Week 10






Spoiler: Square-1



This week I started focusing on Square 1, and I am back to averaging 18 consistently!





Spoiler: Megaminx



This week I didn't improve much at megaminx, but I did learn some 4LLL algs.


----------



## Nmile7300 (Jun 13, 2020)

Since I started doing FMC attempts a week ago, I'll just get everyone up to speed on what skills I learned. Last week I focused on block building techniques and did 5 attempts. My best was 38 moves, my worst was 47 moves, and I averaged about 43. I am currently in the middle of doing NISS
(normal inverse scramble switch) attempts. I am going to do 5 without block building in order to get used to using NISS. Next week I will combine NISS and Block building techniques and do 5 more attempts, and after that I will learn a different skill.


Also, if anyone wants to race me to any of the goals mentioned above let me know!


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jun 14, 2020)

What's your 3x3 average currently?


----------



## KingCanyon (Jun 14, 2020)

I'll race you to sub 1:10 on mega and the skewb goal.


----------



## Nmile7300 (Jun 14, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> What's your 3x3 average currently?


Low 9 ish



KingCanyon said:


> I'll race you to sub 1:10 on mega and the skewb goal.


Haha if you want to race to the Megaminx goal I'll PM you.


----------



## Micah Morrison (Jun 14, 2020)

I'll race you to touching a skewb


----------



## ProStar (Jun 14, 2020)

Micah Morrison said:


> I'll race you to touching a skewb



We should have a grand competition


----------



## Zubin Park (Jun 14, 2020)

I'll race you at skewb as well


----------



## Nmile7300 (Jun 17, 2020)

Update: I just finished doing NISS FMC attempts without block building. I can now say that I'm pretty comfortable with it so I'm ready to move on to doing attempts combining block building and scramble switching. As for how I did, I averaged about the same as I did with just block building, so I am excited to see where I am at when I combine the two together. After I do my 5 attempts I will probably take a week long break from FMC to focus on megaminx efficiency and big cube L4E.


----------



## Nmile7300 (Jun 17, 2020)

Well this was funny. I just did my first of five FMC attempts with NISS and block building, except I didn't do NISS! I never used the inverse scramble! I checked it after each step but the normal scramble was always better. It was 42 moves by the way.


----------



## Humble Cuber (Jun 17, 2020)

Nmile7300 said:


> Low 9 ish
> 
> 
> Haha if you want to race to the Megaminx goal I'll PM you.


im down to race to sub 1:10 on mega, I've been looking for a reason to start back up megaminx. It was my favorite event at one point.


----------



## Nmile7300 (Jun 17, 2020)

Humble Cuber said:


> im down to race to sub 1:10 on mega, I've been looking for a reason to start back up megaminx. It was my favorite event at one point.


What do you average on mega?


----------



## Humble Cuber (Jun 17, 2020)

1:30 ish, fluctuates depending on the day


----------



## Nmile7300 (Jun 17, 2020)

Ok I average mid 1:20s but we should still be able to race because I haven't improved much in a while.


----------



## Humble Cuber (Jun 17, 2020)

Nmile7300 said:


> Ok I average mid 1:20s but we should still be able to race because I haven't improved much in a while.


same here, I really just need to get my look ahead back to where it was


----------



## Nmile7300 (Jun 17, 2020)

Humble Cuber said:


> same here, I really just need to get my look ahead back to where it was


I invited you to the PM with King canyon.


----------



## Humble Cuber (Jun 17, 2020)

Nmile7300 said:


> I invited you to the PM with King canyon.


I joined


----------



## Nmile7300 (Jun 18, 2020)

I randomly decided to practice some 4x4 today, and I got a pb ao5 and ao12 out of nowhere. Both of them were sizable improvements over my previous PBs. The Ao5 was 37.53, and the ao12 was 38.77.


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jun 18, 2020)

Nmile7300 said:


> I randomly decided to practice some 4x4 today, and I got a pb ao5 and ao12 out of nowhere. Both of them were sizable improvements over my previous PBs. The Ao5 was 37.53, and the ao12 was 38.77.


Nice, IDC about 4x4 all that much since I can make finals easily and don't like the event too much but I want your opinion on something

Do you consider 4x4 to be a big cube?





Spoiler



I DONT THINK IT IS!


----------



## Nmile7300 (Jun 18, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> Do you consider 4x4 to be a big cube?


NO IT'S SO TINY

In all seriousness I think 4x4 is too simple to be considered a big cube.


----------



## Nmile7300 (Jun 18, 2020)

I did 2 FMC attempts today, and they both went really well! I got a 38 and 39 respectively. The 39 I was especially proud of. I was at PLL, and both the normal and inverse scramble were H perms and they had the same AUF, but I figured out that if I did the AUF first and then the alg on the normal scramble, I would cancel a move when I combined the solutions together (Big brain time ). Hopefully by the end of the week I will be averaging sub 40!


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Jun 19, 2020)

Idk what your plans are for FMC are, but I recommend building skeletons and start doing insertions as those save a ton of moves, also maybe get your feet wet with DR (aka the most op FMC method) by learning eo techniques. If you need any help/have any questions just DM me (I average like 25 in fmc)


----------



## Nmile7300 (Jun 19, 2020)

TipsterTrickster said:


> Idk what your plans are for FMC are, but I recommend building skeletons and start doing insertions as those save a ton of moves, also maybe get your feet wet with DR (aka the most op FMC method) by learning eo techniques. If you need any help/have any questions just DM me (I average like 25 in fmc)


Thanks! I mentioned somewhere that I am going to be learning all the different skills and stuff one at a time. After I implement some of the more basic stuff like pseudo blocks and implementing basic EO then I will move on to skeletons and insertions, and after that maybe I will start doing some DR. If you think there is a better way to do it, feel free to tell me, I just like this way of learning the skills because I am never too overwhelmed with info.


----------



## ProStar (Jun 19, 2020)

Nmile7300 said:


> Thanks! I mentioned somewhere that I am going to be learning all the different skills and stuff one at a time. After I implement some of the more basic stuff like pseudo blocks and implementing basic EO then I will move on to skeletons and insertions, and after that maybe I will start doing some DR. If you think there is a better way to do it, feel free to tell me, I just like this way of learning the skills because I am never too overwhelmed with info.



EO-First is almost always better then blockbuilding first. Here's a good way to do a solve:

EO
F2L-1
Xc
Insert the Xc skeleton

So you can basically just find a bunch of those(NISSing in between possibly). You can also do stuff like 2eXc by just not solving one of the F2L edges if it's easier that way


That's just a basic idea, and I could be completely wrong because I haven't actually done much FMC, but I think that's a good basic way to do an attempt(as you get more advanced doing stuff like DR will become more common)


----------



## Nmile7300 (Jun 19, 2020)

ProStar said:


> EO-First is almost always better then blockbuilding first. Here's a good way to do a solve:
> 
> EO
> F2L-1
> ...


Thanks for the advice, but what exactly do you mean by Xc?


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Jun 19, 2020)

I think learning things one at a time isn’t a bad idea, as long as you are learning stuff, your list of things to learns seems pretty good. 
ps xc means X amount of Corners, so you have all but a few corners unsolved (which you would solve with insertions)


----------



## Nmile7300 (Jun 19, 2020)

TipsterTrickster said:


> ps xc means X amount of Corners, so you have all but a few corners unsolved (which you would solve with insertions)



Ok that makes sense.


----------



## Nmile7300 (Jun 19, 2020)

LETS GOOOO SUB 1 SINGLE ON 5X5 FINALLY 56.75!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! It's crazy that it was a 56. I haven't felt this happy about a cubing accomplishment since my first sub 10 single in January 2019.


----------



## Nmile7300 (Jun 19, 2020)

OK THIS IS GETTING RIDICULOUS I JUST GOT A 55


----------



## Micah Morrison (Jun 19, 2020)

Nmile7300 said:


> OK THIS IS GETTING RIDICULOUS I JUST GOT A 55


wow, that's awesome! What's your main 5x5?


----------



## Nmile7300 (Jun 19, 2020)

Micah Morrison said:


> wow, that's awesome! What's your main 5x5?


I use the MGC I think it is the best on the market for Yau solvers like me.


----------



## Nmile7300 (Jun 20, 2020)

Week 1 is out! This week I will be focusing on Megaminx efficiency and Last four edges for 6x6 and 7x7. I will follow a similar process for both of them.
1. Watch tip videos and example solves to learn what I need to improve
2. Do slow solves to implement things from the videos
3. Once I am comfortable with the techniques start doing timed solves

I hope I can improve these two areas of my solves!

EDIT:
I just finished binge watching basically all the Tuesday tips videos on L4E, and it was really eye opening. The main thing I learned is that using slice flip slice to solve L4E is really bad most of the time and I should be using cycles a lot more. The most interesting video by far was the 6x6 L4E video, because the way Kevin Hays solves L4E on 6x6 is really unique and interesting. I'm going to move on to doing slow L4E solves and implementing all the techniques I learned. Also I did watch more videos than just the Tuesday tips, because I know learning from multiple peoples' perspective can be beneficial.


EDIT: I just got a 4x4 PB single, 33.83!

YET ANOTHER EDIT: I just got a 2:00 and a 2:01 on 6x6 in the 6x6 and 7x7 race thread!!! My previous PB was a 2:04. Getting closer to sub 2!


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jun 26, 2020)

Nmile7300 said:


> Week 1 is out! This week I will be focusing on Megaminx efficiency and Last four edges for 6x6 and 7x7. I will follow a similar process for both of them.
> 1. Watch tip videos and example solves to learn what I need to improve
> 2. Do slow solves to implement things from the videos
> 3. Once I am comfortable with the techniques start doing timed solves
> ...


Soooo many PBs from you, kind of jealous. I haven’t broken ao5 PB in a while.


----------



## Nmile7300 (Jun 26, 2020)

Yep these were all separate posts at one point but I edited them because it was very cluttered.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jun 26, 2020)

Nmile7300 said:


> Yep these were all separate posts at one point but I edited them because it was very cluttered.


Cluttering isn’t too big an issue when it’s all in one thread - and it’s your thread 
I quintuple posted at one point in mine .


----------



## Nmile7300 (Jun 26, 2020)

So yesterday I watched a bunch of Megaminx walkthrough solves and then did a bunch of untimed solves to be more efficient. Today I went back to doing timed solves, and my average has dropped from 1:20 to about 1:17!

EDIT: PB Ao12, 1:15.19!


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jun 27, 2020)

Nmile7300 said:


> So yesterday I watched a bunch of Megaminx walkthrough solves and then did a bunch of untimed solves to be more efficient. Today I went back to doing timed solves, and my average has dropped from 1:20 to about 1:17!
> 
> EDIT: PB Ao12, 1:15.19!


What method are you using for Megaminx? I’m kind of just fumbling about, blockbuilding untill last slot, then 8355


----------



## Nmile7300 (Jun 27, 2020)

The way most Megaminx methods work is:
Star
F2L
S2L
Last layer

Where most of the methods differ is on the S2L step. I use the Westlund method, which is the most popular. In Westlund you solve blocks and S2L pairs left to right or right to left for the S2L. There are other methods though, like Balint and Yu Da-Hyun which I don't know much about.


Also, since you do use a blockbuilding based method on 3x3, you can combine the Star and F2L steps and blockbuild your F2L if you feel like it.


----------



## ProStar (Jun 27, 2020)

Nmile7300 said:


> The way most Megaminx methods work is:
> Star
> F2L
> S2L
> ...



In Westlund you solve S2L by solving a star, then solving pairs on that side, then continuing through each side. Basically doing mini-F2L 5(?) times


----------



## Nmile7300 (Jun 27, 2020)

Yes that is another way to put it.


----------



## Nmile7300 (Jun 27, 2020)

Week 2 is out! This week I will be focusing on different types of EO in FMC and my OH PLLs. For FMC I will do 5 attempts and try to incorporate some type of edge orientation into each attempt. For the OH PLLs, I feel like PLL is part of what is holding me back in One Handed, so I am going to try to improve that step. I will replace my bad algs with better ones and learn how to finger trick the algs correctly, and then drill them. Every day this week I will do an average of 5 for all my PLLs and post my averages in this thread. I also will continue to grind big cubes and mega but I won't be focusing on any specific part or learning new stuff. I can't wait to improve some more this week!


----------



## Nmile7300 (Jun 28, 2020)

OH PLL Day 1: 
Aa - 3.47
Ab - 3.33
E - 4.92
F - 5.04
Ga - 4.65
Gb - 4.61
Gc - 4.21
Gd - 5.65
H - 4.06
Ja - 2.93
Jb - 2.94
Na - 5.92
Nb - 4.65
Ra - 3.80
Rb - 4.08
T - 3.61
Ua - 2.69
Ub - 2.74
V - 4.77
Y - 4.77
Z - 3.50

I am going to start replacing my bad algs and learning to finger trick the PLLs correctly.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jun 29, 2020)

How much of a difference does learning OH algs make?


----------



## ProStar (Jun 29, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> How much of a difference does learning OH algs make?



They're usually longer but RU/RUL/RUD, which is much faster than the shorter RUF algs that are mostly used for TH PLL


----------



## Spacey10 (Jun 29, 2020)

Nmile7300 said:


> OH PLL Day 1:
> Aa - 3.47
> Ab - 3.33
> E - 4.92
> ...


What do you think your U, H, and Z perms will be. Probably the U perms are gonna be the <RU> ones.


----------



## Nmile7300 (Jun 29, 2020)

Spacey10 said:


> What do you think your U, H, and Z perms will be. Probably the U perms are gonna be the <RU> ones.


I already do the RU algs for all of those for OH


----------



## mukerflap (Jun 30, 2020)

Teri's OH PLL


OO OH PLL OO algsheets made by Teri <a href="https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1zFnQbFs-YTF0ipi4flYaCJ1vYVXhmcXDqmYnnkF9XP8/edit?usp=sharing">Follow this link to see the rest of the OO sheets</a> EPLL M2 U' M2 U2 M2 U' M2,M' U' M2 U' M2 U' M' U2 M2 (U) R' U' R U' R U R U' R' U R U R2 U' R'...




docs.google.com




these are meta OH algs
RUF is better than RUL and RUD


----------



## Nmile7300 (Jun 30, 2020)

Thank you I will check those out. I have been using cubeskills but I will look at those.


----------



## ProStar (Jun 30, 2020)

mukerflap said:


> Teri's OH PLL
> 
> 
> OO OH PLL OO algsheets made by Teri <a href="https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1zFnQbFs-YTF0ipi4flYaCJ1vYVXhmcXDqmYnnkF9XP8/edit?usp=sharing">Follow this link to see the rest of the OO sheets</a> EPLL M2 U' M2 U2 M2 U' M2,M' U' M2 U' M2 U' M' U2 M2 (U) R' U' R U' R U R U' R' U R U R2 U' R'...
> ...



RUL and RUD is better in most cases, also:

why is your Ub a mirror of Ua?
R U R' U (J Perm) U' R U' R' is good for Na
Wide F moves for Nb?
Standard A-Perms are super fast
RUD G-Perms are infinite times better
And you giving PLL advice is like me telling you how to do LSE


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jun 30, 2020)

mukerflap said:


> Teri's OH PLL
> 
> 
> OO OH PLL OO algsheets made by Teri <a href="https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1zFnQbFs-YTF0ipi4flYaCJ1vYVXhmcXDqmYnnkF9XP8/edit?usp=sharing">Follow this link to see the rest of the OO sheets</a> EPLL M2 U' M2 U2 M2 U' M2,M' U' M2 U' M2 U' M' U2 M2 (U) R' U' R U' R U R U' R' U R U R2 U' R'...
> ...


RUF Can be better than RUL or RUD but typically RUD variants are better, for example this RUL (I rotate to make it RUD) V perm is a whole lot faster than the regular one for OH
R' U2 R U2 L U' R' U L' U L U' R U L'


----------



## Micah Morrison (Jun 30, 2020)

ProStar said:


> RUL and RUD is better in most cases, also:
> 
> why is your Ub a mirror of Ua?
> R U R' U (J Perm) U' R U' R' is good for Na
> ...


1. Do a z rotation and do it like U' R U' R' U' R' U' R U R U2 It's really fast
2. Agreed but his alg is probably better
3. I think his alg is better
4. agreed
5. idk


----------



## fun at the joy (Jun 30, 2020)

ProStar said:


> RUL and RUD is better in most cases, also:
> 
> why is your Ub a mirror of Ua?
> R U R' U (J Perm) U' R U' R' is good for Na
> ...


RUL and RUD is only better if you can't turn properly.

Brayden's algs are better. Objectively.


----------



## Owen Morrison (Jun 30, 2020)

ProStar said:


> They're usually longer but RU/RUL/RUD, which is much faster than the shorter RUF algs that are mostly used for TH PLL


OH MY GOSH FUNATTHEJOY REACTED WITH "MEH"!!!!!!


----------



## Nmile7300 (Jun 30, 2020)

OH PLL Day 2:
Aa - 2.98
Ab - 3.25
E - 3.92
F - 4.62
Ga - 4.15
Gb - 4.21
Gc - 4.18
Gd - 3.72
H - 3.83
Ja - 2.78
Jb - 2.90
Na - 5.08
Nb - 4.56
Ra - 3.75
Rb - 3.83
T - 3.34
Ua - 2.46
Ub - 2.56
V - 4.43
Y - 4.24
Z - 3.14


I replaced my F, Gd, Nb, Ub, and V Permutations.


----------



## mukerflap (Jul 1, 2020)

ProStar said:


> RUL and RUD is better in most cases, also:
> 
> why is your Ub a mirror of Ua?
> R U R' U (J Perm) U' R U' R' is good for Na
> ...


idk
its good but it doesnt mean its the best
wide F moves are quite easy and the same as normal F moves
And the standard A perms are listed as alt algs
RUF>RUD
i didnt make this sheet good oh solvers did. its just the best one i know of that will get updated if theres a new alg
even then, im faster than you OH and probably ZZ


----------



## CyoobietheCuber (Jul 1, 2020)

mukerflap said:


> idk
> its good but it doesnt mean its the best
> wide F moves are quite easy and the same as normal F moves
> And the standard A perms are listed as alt algs
> ...


I would agree that wide F moves are a easy as normal F moves--as long as you practice them


----------



## ProStar (Jul 1, 2020)

mukerflap said:


> idk
> its good but it doesnt mean its the best
> wide F moves are quite easy and the same as normal F moves
> And the standard A perms are listed as alt algs
> ...



I don't even use ZZ but I'd still be willing to bet I'm faster. And you practice OH way more and with Roux, which is an entirely different moveset. And the G-Perms listed aren't straight RUF


----------



## Nmile7300 (Jul 1, 2020)

OH PLL Day 3:
Aa - 2.96
Ab - 3.12
E - 3.92
F - 4.39
Ga - 3.83
Gb - 3.98
Gc - 3.88
Gd - 3.47
H - 3.76
Ja - 2.72
Jb - 2.80
Na - 4.78
Nb - 4.56
Ra - 3.62
Rb - 3.75
T - 3.07
Ua - 2.46
Ub - 2.31
V - 4.15
Y - 3.89
Z - 2.93


I learned and used a new E perm, but I'm not sure yet if I like it better.


----------



## ProStar (Jul 1, 2020)

Nmile7300 said:


> OH PLL Day 3:
> Aa - 2.96
> Ab - 3.12
> E - 3.92
> ...



Which E-perm?


----------



## Nmile7300 (Jul 1, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Which E-perm?


R2 U R' U' y (R U R' U')2 R U R' y' R U' R2

The main thing I don't like about it is the y rotations, they are really annoying


----------



## ProStar (Jul 1, 2020)

Nmile7300 said:


> R2 U R' U' y (R U R' U')2 R U R' y' R U' R2
> 
> The main thing I don't like about it is the y rotations, they are really annoying



That's probably the best, the other popular one is the standard TH one


----------



## Nmile7300 (Jul 1, 2020)

Yeah I'm not sure if I like the two hand or that one better.


----------



## Nmile7300 (Jul 2, 2020)

OH PLL Day 4:
Aa - 2.92
Ab - 2.86
E - 3.83
F - 4.27
Ga - 3.81
Gb - 3.79
Gc - 3.75
Gd - 3.42
H - 3.49
Ja - 2.58
Jb - 2.56
Na - 4.51
Nb - 4.43
Ra - 3.48
Rb - 3.42
T - 3.01
Ua - 2.39
Ub - 2.25
V - 3.88
Y - 3.75
Z - 2.81


My OH times have dropped the past few days from 20-21 to 18-19 which means the PLL practice is paying off!


----------



## teri2769 (Jul 2, 2020)

Nmile7300 said:


> OH PLL Day 4:


may i plug my oh pll document?








Teri's OH PLL


OO OH PLL OO algsheets made by Teri <a href="https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1zFnQbFs-YTF0ipi4flYaCJ1vYVXhmcXDqmYnnkF9XP8/edit?usp=sharing">Follow this link to see the rest of the OO sheets</a> EPLL M2 U' M2 U2 M2 U' M2,M' U' M2 U' M2 U' M' U2 M2 (U) R' U' R U' R U R U' R' U R U R2 U' R'...




docs.google.com


----------



## Nmile7300 (Jul 3, 2020)

teri2769 said:


> may i plug my oh pll document?


Haha Mukerflap already did.


----------



## teri2769 (Jul 3, 2020)

mukerflap said:


> Teri's OH PLL
> 
> 
> OO OH PLL OO algsheets made by Teri <a href="https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1zFnQbFs-YTF0ipi4flYaCJ1vYVXhmcXDqmYnnkF9XP8/edit?usp=sharing">Follow this link to see the rest of the OO sheets</a> EPLL M2 U' M2 U2 M2 U' M2,M' U' M2 U' M2 U' M' U2 M2 (U) R' U' R U' R U R U' R' U R U R2 U' R'...
> ...


LMAO i didnt even notice


----------



## antonio19kamh3 (Jul 3, 2020)

ProStar said:


> RUL and RUD is better in most cases, also:
> 
> why is your Ub a mirror of Ua?
> R U R' U (J Perm) U' R U' R' is good for Na
> ...



I got sent this thread cause lol

but most of the time, RUF is better than RUL and RUD, at least from my experience doing OH (which isnt really saying much cause i suck)



Sub1Hour said:


> RUF Can be better than RUL or RUD but typically RUD variants are better, for example this RUL (I rotate to make it RUD) V perm is a whole lot faster than the regular one for OH
> R' U2 R U2 L U' R' U L' U L U' R U L'



the regular one for oh is RUx but ok



Nmile7300 said:


> Yeah I'm not sure if I like the two hand or that one better.


the normal 3x3 one is better than RU, especially if your RU turning speed sucks like I do (you can end the e perm with Uw' instead of D' to make it like quite a bit better)

i dont use those for e perms though, i use some RrUFf alg which I can do pretty consistently in like 2.3


----------



## Owen Morrison (Jul 3, 2020)

antonio19kamh3 said:


> (which isnt really saying much cause i suck)


Bruh you have an 11.5 official OH average, that is very good. Much better than everyone else who has commented on this thread.


----------



## Nmile7300 (Jul 3, 2020)

I have had a ton of Megaminx improvement recently! I went from averaging 1:20 to 1:18 and I just got a sub 1:18 ao50! I have beaten my ao12, ao25, and ao50 PBs in the past few days.


----------



## antonio19kamh3 (Jul 4, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> Bruh you have an 11.5 official OH average, that is very good. Much better than everyone else who has commented on this thread.


it isnt good though


----------



## Micah Morrison (Jul 4, 2020)

antonio19kamh3 said:


> it isnt good though


bruh it's 38th in the world.


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jul 4, 2020)

antonio19kamh3 said:


> it isnt good though


You literally have the NR single and average, AND rank top 40wr in average, how is that not good? I'm mad impressed by OH solvers, especially since it's my worst event by far despite having huge hands. I don't know how people like Keaton get such high TPS during LL but I would definitely consider you to be a fantastic OH solver.


----------



## Username: Username: (Jul 4, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> You literally have the NR single and average, AND rank top 40wr in average, how is that not good? I'm mad impressed by OH solvers, especially since it's my worst event by far despite having huge hands. I don't know how people like Keaton get such high TPS during LL but I would definitely consider you to be a fantastic OH solver.


Sorry, you misunderstood puny one, Anto succ at OH


----------



## Reizii_ (Jul 4, 2020)

antonio19kamh3 said:


> it isnt good though


kam


----------



## antonio19kamh3 (Jul 4, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> You literally have the NR single and average, AND rank top 40wr in average, how is that not good? I'm mad impressed by OH solvers, especially since it's my worst event by far despite having huge hands. I don't know how people like Keaton get such high TPS during LL but I would definitely consider you to be a fantastic OH solver.


good is a relative term, not an absolute term


----------



## teri2769 (Jul 4, 2020)

only one person has ever been good at one handed


----------



## Nmile7300 (Jul 4, 2020)

teri2769 said:


> only one person has ever been good at one handed


Kian?


----------



## I'm A Cuber (Jul 5, 2020)

Nmile7300 said:


> Kian?


No, me


----------



## Nmile7300 (Jul 5, 2020)

Week 3 is out! For week 4 I will be doing pseudo blocks in FMC and working on 7x7 centers. My centers on 7x7 take me around 2 minutes which I think could be greatly improved with some practice. The way I will improve my centers is by watching example solve and tip videos and doing slow solves, then the next day timing my centers. I will repeat this process until the end of the week, then next week I will go back to normal solves with better centers! I am also going to continue practicing 5x5, 6x6, and Megaminx. I might also practice OH seeing as my times dropped a lot after last week's work on PLL.


----------



## Nmile7300 (Jul 6, 2020)

Hey guys, I have decided I should change the name of this thread. I think that "Nmile7300's Progress Thread" is just way too generic and boring. So, I'm going to give you guys a choice. I am going to open up a poll on this thread with some options, and after 2 weeks I will change to whatever name gets the most votes.


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Jul 6, 2020)

I really think it should be called "Other (reply)"


----------



## Nmile7300 (Jul 6, 2020)

Also for the first option, it should say Cubing Time Capsule not just Time Capsule.


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jul 6, 2020)

Nmile7300 said:


> Hey guys, I have decided I should change the name of this thread. I think that "Nmile7300's Progress Thread" is just way too generic and boring. So, I'm going to give you guys a choice. I am going to open up a poll on this thread with some options, and after 2 weeks I will change to whatever name gets the most votes.



Nmile7300's *Insert unoriginal name here* thread

Trust me, the clicks will come flooding in.

I will go ahead and save you by not making a 15 paragraph essay on why irony is the best form of humor but only in the hands of few.


----------



## Nmile7300 (Jul 6, 2020)

If you guys really want I will change the name of the thread to "Other (reply)" for one day


----------



## ep2 (Jul 6, 2020)

Nmile7300s down to 9s - the two hour improvement


----------



## Nmile7300 (Jul 6, 2020)

ep2 said:


> Nmile7300s down to 9s - the two hour improvement


That title would imply that I care about 3x3


----------



## Nmile7300 (Jul 8, 2020)

I've been working on 7x7 centers, and they are taking me about 1:55, so I have already improved from before in just a few days! I can't wait to see where I'm at by the end of the week.


----------



## Nmile7300 (Jul 9, 2020)

I got a ton of Megaminx PBs!


----------



## Nmile7300 (Jul 10, 2020)

I did an online competition today! It was organized by @Micah Morrison and @Owen Morrison. Here is how I did.

3x3 - 9.51 average: decent but I missed out on finals by just a few spots.
4x4 - 40.33 average: not great.
5x5 - 1:05 average: pretty good, and I got 6th place!
7x7 - 3:37 mean: great mean but everyone at the comp was super good at 7x7 for some reason LOL. Also 3:24 single which ties PB!
OH - 19.7 average: decent but I could have done better.
Megaminx - 1:11 average: very happy with this! It was super consistent, I got a 1:11.6 twice in a row LOL.


Thanks so much to Owen and Micah for putting on an awesome competition as well as @Humble Cuber for offering to stream last minute! I can't wait for the next one!


----------



## Humble Cuber (Jul 11, 2020)

Thanks for the shout out!


----------



## Nmile7300 (Jul 11, 2020)

Humble Cuber said:


> Thanks for the shout out!


No problem. Thanks for streaming!


----------



## Nmile7300 (Jul 12, 2020)

I got a PB on FMC, it was 35 moves! Mostly due to lucky 13 moves F2L-1.


----------



## fun at the joy (Jul 12, 2020)

Nmile7300 said:


> I got a PB on FMC, it was 35 moves! Mostly due to lucky 13 moves F2L-1.


could you post scramble and solution please 
I would be interested to see what you did


----------



## Nmile7300 (Jul 12, 2020)

fun at the joy said:


> could you post scramble and solution please
> I would be interested to see what you did


Ok sure. Keep in mind I am not that good and only know block building, EO, NISS and pseudo blocks. I will be learning skeletons and insertions next week probably.



------------------------------- Normal Scramble ----------------------------
R' U' F D R2 F' R' U' D2 B D2 R L' U2 L' U2 B2 L F2 L F2 U' B R' U' F
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

F' U' D' F' R2 F U R2 B R' - 2x2x3
L2 U2 L2 - F2L-1
L' B L U L' U' B' U L - OLL, this cancelled with the F2L-1 but I find that writing the steps together when they cancel confuses me so I didn't fix the L moves until I wrote my complete solution.
B' R B' L2 B R' B' L2 B2 U - PLL

-------------------------- Inverse Scramble --------------------------------
F' U R B' U F2 L' F2 L' B2 U2 L U2 L R' D2 B' D2 U R F R2 D' F' U R
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

U' B' U' B - Last F2L pair


-----------------------------Solution-----------------------------------------
F' U' D' F' R2 F U R2 B R' L2 U2 L B L U L' U' B' U L B' R B' L2 B R' B' L2 B2 U B' U B U

35 HTM


----------



## Kit Clement (Jul 13, 2020)

Nmile7300 said:


> Ok sure. Keep in mind I am not that good and only know block building, EO, NISS and pseudo blocks. I will be learning skeletons and insertions next week probably.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I would highly suggest using this to practice insertions - take out the A-perm and do the AUF, and treat it as a 3c skeleton. If you're learning insertions, 3c is definitely the easiest place to start.


----------



## Nmile7300 (Jul 13, 2020)

Week 4 is out! This week I will learn the basics of insertions and skeletons for FMC. I will also work on 4x4 and 6x6, since I mostly did 5x5 and 7x7 last week and I want to improve my 4x4 average a lot. I will continue to practice 5x5, 7x7, and Megaminx, but I will be more focused on the even layered cubes. I'm going to start setting weekly goals on this thread as I have seen some other people do that. Here are my goals for this week.
4x4 - Sub 38 ao50, at least 200 solves.
5x5 - At least two sub 1 singles, 1:05 ao50
6x6 - Maybe sub 2 single, sub 2:15 ao50, do 100 solves at least.
7x7 - Sub 3:40 ao25, maybe sub 3:20 single
Megaminx - Sub 1:10 ao12
FMC - Get a sub 35

I can't wait to improve some more this week!


----------



## Nmile7300 (Jul 13, 2020)

New 4x4 PB single, 31.18!


----------



## Nmile7300 (Jul 14, 2020)

Excuse me, WHAT? I JUST GOT A 30 ON FMC AND IT WAS MY FIRST ATTEMPT WITH INSERTIONS.


----------



## Spacey10 (Jul 15, 2020)

Nmile7300 said:


> Week 4 is out! This week I will learn the basics of insertions and skeletons for FMC. I will also work on 4x4 and 6x6, since I mostly did 5x5 and 7x7 last week and I want to improve my 4x4 average a lot. I will continue to practice 5x5, 7x7, and Megaminx, but I will be more focused on the even layered cubes. I'm going to start setting weekly goals on this thread as I have seen some other people do that. Here are my goals for this week.
> 4x4 - Sub 38 ao50, at least 200 solves.
> 5x5 - At least two sub 1 singles, 1:05 ao50
> 6x6 - Maybe sub 2 single, sub 2:15 ao50, do 100 solves at least.
> ...





Nmile7300 said:


> Excuse me, WHAT? I JUST GOT A 30 ON FMC AND IT WAS MY FIRST ATTEMPT WITH INSERTIONS.


Well that was a quick sub 35


----------



## Nmile7300 (Jul 16, 2020)

I've had a ton of PBs and improvement on 4x4 just from doing solves!

I'm averaging around 37 currently, which is crazy since I averaged 39 last week!


----------



## Nmile7300 (Jul 20, 2020)

So I kinda forgot to mention this, but I also been improving a lot on 6x6! I have been getting loads of sub 2:10s and I am pretty much sub 2:15 now. The fabled sub 2 single should be happening any day now, as I have had several fails where I was at 1:40 or similar going into 3x3 stage and was on pace for sub 2, then double parity or a bad 3x3 stage happened.


----------



## Nmile7300 (Jul 20, 2020)

Week 5 is out! Let's see how I did on my goals.
4x4 - Sub 38 ao50, at least 200 solves: *I exceeded my ao50 goal and actually got a sub 37 ao50, but I did nowhere near 200 solves.*
5x5 - At least two sub 1 singles, 1:05 ao50: *I got a 1:05.81 ao50, but only got one sub 1.*
6x6 - Maybe sub 2 single, sub 2:15 ao50, do 100 solves at least: *I again got the ao50 goal with a 2:14.79 but didn't do 100 solves.*
7x7 - Sub 3:40 ao25, maybe sub 3:20 single: *I didn't practice enough to get these goals.*
Megaminx - Sub 1:10 ao12: *Same as 7x7.*
FMC - Get a sub 35: *I SMASHED this goal and got a 30.*

Overall this week was bittersweet for me. I improved a lot on certain events, but I could have done so much better had I practiced more events and done more solves.

Now, about week 6, my school is starting online soon (Thanks corona) and I might not be able to practice much this week. That said, I won't be focusing on anything specific this week.I'll update this if anything interesting happens, but don't be surprised if not much happens this week.

Also, the name poll is closed, and Nmile7300's Story of Improvement is the winner! If you guys don't mind, I will change it to My Story of Improvement to take up less space in the title. Goodbye, unoriginal name!


----------



## Nmile7300 (Jul 21, 2020)

So I just did something really eye opening. I looked at the world rankings on the WCA website and compared how my global averages for all the events I at least somewhat care about (3-7, OH, BLD, Minxes, SQ1, and FMC) would be ranked. I've decided that a good goal for me currently is to try to get my global averages down to a top 500 average. I am pretty much already there for 5x5, 6x6, and Pyra, but for some events I am quite far away.
Normally this wouldn't be the best way to set a goal since the rankings can change a lot in a few months, but since there's basically no comps right now I think this is the perfect time to do this type of thing. So here is the global average I need to get to for top 500 in my "main" events.
3x3 - 8.4
4x4 - 34.5
7x7 - 3:23
OH - 14.8
3BLD - 1:25
FMC - 34
Megaminx - 58.8
Square 1 - 14.4

As you can see, I have a long way to go. This has given me a lot of insight as to what I need to work on as an all rounder!


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jul 22, 2020)

Kinchrank FTW


----------



## Nmile7300 (Jul 22, 2020)

Yeah I probably should have done that lol


----------



## Nmile7300 (Jul 25, 2020)

I've had some CRAZY improvement on 4x4 recently! I guess I've been more motivated to practice with my new MGC. I'm averaging around 36 but I keep getting tons of 34 and 35 second solves.


----------



## Nmile7300 (Jul 26, 2020)

I finally got a sub 2 single on 6x6, 1:59.14! The solve felt great and was at around 1:42 going into 3x3 stage (facepalm for looking at the timer). I had failed similar paces before due to bad 3x3 stages, but this time I pulled through!


----------



## Owen Morrison (Jul 26, 2020)

Nmile7300 said:


> I finally got a sub 2 single on 6x6, 1:59.14! The solve felt great and was at around 1:42 going into 3x3 stage (facepalm for looking at the timer). I had failed similar paces before due to bad 3x3 stages, but this time I pulled through!


Congrats!


----------



## Kaneki Uchiha (Jul 26, 2020)

@Nmile7300 you being an allrounder how do you manage time and get around to practicing many events?
do you make a time table thing? or do you do an event when you feel like it.


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jul 26, 2020)

Kaneki Uchiha said:


> @Nmile7300 you being an allrounder how do you manage time and get around to practicing many events?
> do you make a time table thing? or do you do an event when you feel like it.


I'm not sure how Nmile does it but since I am trying to become an all-rounder I just do the event that I need/want to improve on. Right now my 6x6 grind has been on hold for a while so I'm picking it back up to get better.


----------



## Micah Morrison (Jul 26, 2020)

For me personally, I try to be an all-rounder by always working on 3x3, and one other event that I focus hard on as well for 2-3 weeks (I switch them out), and there's another side event that I practice a little bit


----------



## Nmile7300 (Jul 26, 2020)

To be honest I haven't really been that great of an all rounder recently (I like big cubes too much ) but the way I should start doing it is lightly practicing the events that I am already "good" at (this is 3-7, pyra, and FMC for me) and doing focused practice on 1 or 2 of my not as good events until they are at a level I am happy with, then moving on to another event or two. If at certain point all my events are at a good level then I'll just pick some of my favorite events to focus on.


----------



## Nmile7300 (Jul 26, 2020)

Week 6 is out! I had a lot more free time this week than I thought, so I was able to practice more. I got a clock and am averaging sub 20, and I lowered my average on various events. This week I am going to focus on OH and Megaminx, and I going to continue focusing on them until I get to a certain point. My current averages for OH and Megaminx are 18.5 and 1:10 respectively, and I am going to practice until they are about 16 and 1:00 respectively. I can't wait to start improving!


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jul 27, 2020)

Micah Morrison said:


> For me personally, I try to be an all-rounder by always working on 3x3, and one other event that I focus hard on as well for 2-3 weeks (I switch them out), and there's another side event that I practice a little bit


So THAT'S what I'm doing wrong



Nmile7300 said:


> To be honest I haven't really been that great of an all rounder recently (I like big cubes too much )


Ah yes, the Achilles Heel of all-rounders, big cubes that are more fun than anything else.

BTW, what is your "unofficial" nemesis count? By that, I mean how many nemeses would you have if your official results matched your global average? This is just to counter the fact that unless you went to Lonely Denmark, you probably haven't competed since February or March. I only have 33 with my adjusted big cube and squan averages.

To find that out, go to this website and click what if, then click results, and enter in your global average.
Nemesizer.com


----------



## Nmile7300 (Jul 27, 2020)

I have 32 nemeses! HAHAHAHAHAH I am superior! Jk, cool site! I never knew that existed. Also just realized how garbage some of my official results are lol, guess that happens when you don't compete for 7 months.


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jul 27, 2020)

Nmile7300 said:


> I have 32 nemeses! HAHAHAHAHAH I am superior! Jk, cool site! I never knew that existed. Also just realized how garbage some of my official results are lol, guess that happens when you don't compete for 7 months.


Yea, It's pretty cool. It also makes me feel good that Scalpel doesn't nemesize me! (assuming I have a 10.00 avg in squan officially which will probably happen once comps resume) At least I have a sub-2 in 2x2 that gets my nemesis count low.


----------



## Nmile7300 (Jul 27, 2020)

Oh I didn't put in singles oops. I didn't really know what to put in there, should I put PB singles or what?


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jul 27, 2020)

Nmile7300 said:


> Oh I didn't put in singles oops. I didn't really know what to put in there, should I put PB singles or what?


I didn't change singles since you can't really have a GA single, I don't think it matters too much though since if you have a good average already a good single doesn't help unless its a really good single/


----------



## Nmile7300 (Jul 27, 2020)

I'm improving a lot on OH! I think my turning is just getting better.


----------



## Nmile7300 (Jul 27, 2020)

I got a PB single on OH, 11.10! It was a blue cross with nice F2L pairs and an OLL skip. I'm definitely improving!


----------



## Micah Morrison (Jul 28, 2020)

I finally figured out how to make the nemesizer thing work and I have 10 nemeses!


Nmile7300 said:


> HAHAHAHAHAH I am superior!


----------



## Owen Morrison (Jul 28, 2020)

Micah Morrison said:


> I finally figured out how to make the nemesizer thing work and I have


14


Micah Morrison said:


> nemeses!





Nmile7300 said:


> HAHAHAHAHAH I am


Not


Nmile7300 said:


> superior!


----------



## Nmile7300 (Jul 28, 2020)

Yeah cause your good at mega.


----------



## Owen Morrison (Jul 28, 2020)

Nmile7300 said:


> Yeah cause your good at mega.


That is the only reason why I don't have 100 lol. I should try it but leave out my Megaminx average and see how many I have then.


----------



## Owen Morrison (Jul 28, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> I should try it but leave out my Megaminx average and see how many I have then.


102


----------



## Nmile7300 (Aug 1, 2020)

Hey guys, sorry for not updating in a while. I am still practicing OH and Mega as much as I can with online school going on. I am nearly sub 17 on OH but not quite yet. I am averaging around 1:08-1:09 on Mega and I should be getting a sub 1 solve any day now.


----------



## Nmile7300 (Aug 3, 2020)

Week 7 is out! This week I did OH and mega and dropped my average on each of them. However, the grind isn't over yet. I will continue to practice these events until I average 16 and 1 minute respectively. I can't wait to improve some more.


----------



## Nmile7300 (Aug 4, 2020)

So I should probably update you guys on what is happening with Megaminx recently, because it is pretty crazy. Yesterday I FINALLY got a sub 1 single on mega, but that isn't the crazy part. Today I started solving and I was getting CRAZY times, including some sub 1's. I don't know why my times dropped all of a sudden, but then I got a 51 SINGLE AND 58 AO5 OUT OF NOWHERE!!!


----------



## Owen Morrison (Aug 4, 2020)

Wow gj!


----------



## BradyLawrence (Aug 5, 2020)

Nmile7300 said:


> Since I started doing FMC attempts a week ago, I'll just get everyone up to speed on what skills I learned. Last week I focused on block building techniques and did 5 attempts. My best was 38 moves, my worst was 47 moves, and I averaged about 43. I am currently in the middle of doing NISS
> (normal inverse scramble switch) attempts. I am going to do 5 without block building in order to get used to using NISS. Next week I will combine NISS and Block building techniques and do 5 more attempts, and after that I will learn a different skill.
> 
> 
> Also, if anyone wants to race me to any of the goals mentioned above let me know!


I'll race you to sub-15 Sq1


----------



## Nmile7300 (Aug 5, 2020)

You are nearly sub 15 already, I average 19 to 20 since I am out of practice, so I don't think it would be fair.


----------



## Micah Morrison (Aug 5, 2020)

BLCuber8 said:


> I'll race you to sub-15 Sq1


I'll race you to sub 13 squan (my summer goal). I was averaging about 15.5 but now I seem to be averaging about 14.5, but we're still pretty close. Just PM me.


----------



## Nmile7300 (Aug 7, 2020)

While I haven't made any giant progress on OH, I have been steadily improving through lots of solves. Hopefully I will average low 16 soon!


----------



## Nmile7300 (Aug 9, 2020)

I got a new PB single on OH, 10.55! The cross was pretty bad but I got really good F2L (2 free pairs and 2 decent ones) and the sexy sledge OLL with a PLL skip!


----------



## Nmile7300 (Aug 10, 2020)

Week 8 is out! This week I worked on OH and mega some more, and saw lots of improvement. I hope that this week I will be able to reach my original goals for them. I also calculated my unofficial nemesis count and it is at 30 now!


----------



## Micah Morrison (Aug 11, 2020)

Wanna race to sub 16.5 OH? I know you're already really close and I'm a little bit worse than you (my times are below), but I still think it motivates me to practice when I'm racing with someone else to a certain time. PM me if you do want to race


----------



## Nmile7300 (Aug 11, 2020)

How about sub 16? I think that would be more fair. I kind of forgot to update but these are my times now.


----------



## Nmile7300 (Aug 16, 2020)

Sorry I haven't been updating lately. I've improved a little bit at megaminx and OH, but I had school and other things going on. I'm going to set some new goals that I want to reach by the end of the year. 

3x3: Sub 9 global, hopefully if I put some work into 3x3 and heed the advice I'm going to get from @Micah Morrison's solve critique I can get sub 9.
4x4: 34 global, not super difficult, the trick is practicing 4x4 enough.
5x5: 1:03 global, again, not too difficult, I just have to practice.
6x6: 2:05 global, this might be tough.
7x7: 3:20 global, I'm not happy with my current average so this will be one of the events I focus on.
OH: 15 global, if I can improve my turning some more I'm sure this is reachable.
Megaminx: 55 global, I like megaminx a lot so I will be more motivated to practice.
Pyraminx: 3.5 global, tbh this is pretty easy, I just need to do like 1000 solves since TPS is the only thing I need to work on at this point.
Square-1: 15 global, my turning needs work and I should probably learn some more algs.
Clock: 15 global, this is just going to come down to practice.
3BLD: 2:00, if I get back into this event and work on memo this shouldn't be that bad.
FMC: 35 global, not hard at all.
Big blinds and multi: Do them.
2x2 and skewb: Practice them at least a little.


Hopefully I can reach these goals!


----------



## Nmile7300 (Aug 17, 2020)

Week 9 is out! This week I didn't have a lot of time to practice, but I still made some improvement. For megaminx, I started developing a more fluid solve style which dropped my times about a second. For OH I got my average to be sub 16.5 consistently, but I am getting tired of it, so this week I will be swapping OH with Square-1, while still lightly practicing OH and other events. I will still be focusing megaminx and I think that this week I can finally get sub 1 if I practice enough. For Square-1 my goal is to be sub 18 consistently in 2-3 weeks. I can't wait to improve some more!


----------



## Micah Morrison (Aug 17, 2020)

Lol, wanna switch our OH race to a race to sub 55 on mega? I'll give you a few days head start while I finish getting decent at OH since I basically avg 59-1:00 on mega


----------



## Nmile7300 (Aug 17, 2020)

Micah Morrison said:


> Lol, wanna switch our OH race to a race to sub 55 on mega? I'll give you a few days head start while I finish getting decent at OH since I basically avg 59-1:00 on mega
> View attachment 13246



Idk I think we should keep it as an OH race, it's not like I am quitting OH forever. Plus it gives you time to catch up!


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Aug 17, 2020)

would you usually use roux or zz for OH. I'm not planning on doing it right now, but would like to know future reference


----------



## Nmile7300 (Aug 17, 2020)

I actually just use CFOP for OH. If I was any good at M moves I would probably use roux but I have tried to get good at them and failed. I'm not an OH expert but RUL isn't that good for OH so I'm not sure about ZZ.


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Aug 17, 2020)

Nmile7300 said:


> I actually just use CFOP for OH. If I was any good at M moves I would probably use roux but I have tried to get good at them and failed. I'm not an OH expert but RUL isn't that good for OH so I'm not sure about ZZ.


Good point. It'll be roux then. I think I'll start OH at around 15 seconds average


----------



## Nmile7300 (Aug 20, 2020)

I am improving a lot at square 1 and I just got a PB single, 9.32! It was a stupidly easy scramble.



Generated By csTimer on 2020-08-19
single: 9.32

Time List:
1. 9.32 (-5,-3)/ (5,-4)/ (-2,-5)/ (-4,-1)/ (1,-5)/ (0,-4)/ (3,0)/ (0,-5)/ (3,-4)/ (0,-3)/ (6,0)/


----------



## Nmile7300 (Aug 21, 2020)

So I recently got a 3x3 ao5 critiqued by @Micah Morrison! He did a great job and put a lot of effort into it, so thanks Micah! The main thing I learned is that I need to start planning cross+1 consistently, which is something that I should have done ages ago. I will be working on planning first pair on the side while focusing on Megaminx and Square 1.


----------



## Nmile7300 (Aug 25, 2020)

I recently competed in Cubing With Corona 4, an online competition organized by @Owen Morrison and @Micah Morrison! It was super fun, and I got some good results. I got pretty good results for most of my events, but the biggest surprise was definitely 3x3. I got in the top 8 in round 2 which meant I was going to the finals! I was the #4 seed, and my first match was against the #5 seed, but they never showed up so I got a free ride to the semifinal match. I was up against Bautista Bonazzola, who averages sub 8 global, had already won a CWC comp before, and was the number one seed! I assumed I was going to lose easily, but I somehow clutched it out and won that round. That meant I was going against @Micah Morrison himself to see who would win the competition. I was still in disbelief that I had beaten Bautista, so I wasn't really focused during the final round, and I lost fairly easily. I was still super happy that I got second place though! Thanks again @Owen Morrison and @Micah Morrison as well as everyone else involved for an awesome series of comps!


----------



## Nmile7300 (Aug 25, 2020)

Week 10 is out! This week I didn't have too much time to practice, but I still made some improvement. I got my square 1 average from 19-20 back to 18 again. I didn't improve that much in megaminx, but I did learn some 4LLL algs. I am starting school in person very soon, but I am going to try and get the most out of the little time I have to practice. This means more deliberate practice, with less mindless solving and more exercises targeted at specific weaknesses. I can't wait to improve some more!


----------



## Nmile7300 (Sep 1, 2020)

Hey guys, so I have been quite busy with school and other things recently and haven't had much time to cube. I'm going top be taking a 2-3 week break from seriously practicing cubing, which means I won't be updating this much. I'll still do solves and stuff when I can, but I won't be trying to improve right now.


----------



## Nmile7300 (Dec 13, 2020)

So uhh.. my short break turned into a 3+ month break from serious practice lol. I started making cubing videos as many of you know, and I found that it was way more fun for me than practicing cubing. I've started to enjoy cubing more, before I felt like it was a burden but now I can appreciate cubing more than before. That's why I haven't updated this thread.


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 13, 2020)

Nmile7300 said:


> So uhh.. my short break turned into a 3+ month break from serious practice lol. I started making cubing videos as many of you know, and I found that it was way more fun for me than practicing cubing. I've started to enjoy cubing more, before I felt like it was a burden but now I can appreciate cubing more than before. That's why I haven't updated this thread.


Your videos really reflect your love of cubing IMO


----------

